# Aleutian Islands in WWII, 1/72-1/48-1/32....



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04408 (VP-42) damaged in landing accident while picking up downed P-38 pilot on the 22nd of February 1942 at Tanaga, Aleutians. Towed to Dutch Harbor for salvage by VP-41.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04412 (VP-62) damaged on landing at Adak, Alaska on the 18th of June 1943.
Crew uninjured.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04425 (VP-43) damaged by bad weather at Dutch Harbor, Alaska on the 21st of November 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04436 (VP-42) damaged during Japanese attack on Dutch Harbor, Alaska on the 4th of June 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04437 (VP-43) damaged by storm at (FAW-4) while moored at Andrew Lagoon, Adak, Alaska.
Sje was blown away and set adrift and went up on beach suffering minor damage om the 2nd of May 1943. 
Crew unhurt


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04441 participated with VP-43 in rescue of crewmen from submarine USS S27 that ran aground at Amchita Island in Aleutians on the 26th of June 1942. 
Went to A&R Seattle on the 9th of November 1942. It then went through various other units including VP-101, VP-24, VPB-52, FAW-10. 
It was struck off charge at Seattle as obsolete Apr 30, 1945 and did not see any post-war service, military or commercial.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04443 (VP-42) damaged during Japanese attack on Dutch Harbor, Alaska on the 4th of June 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04457 (VP-42) damaged during Japanese attack on Dutch Harbor, Alaska on the 4th of June 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04459 (VP-41) missing SW of Dutch Harbor, Alaska on the 28th of June 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04466 (VP-43) following attack on Japanese submarine, forced to land in Korovin Bay due to bad weather on the 30th of August 1942.
Crew was rescued. 
Lost off Korovin Bay, Alaska on the 2nd of October 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04469 (VP-43) missing on mail flight from Cold Bay to Kodiak, Alaska on the 25th of August 1942. 
All crew and passengers MIA.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04477 (VP-61) sank after bad landing Atka Island, Alaska on the 28th of September 1942. Never recovered.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04483 (VP-43) damaged by bad weather at Dutch Harbor, Alaska on the 16th of November 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04486 (VP-61) broke mooring lines in a storm and sank Kulak Bay, Alaska on the 12th of November 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04492 (VP-61) damaged in storm at Dutch Harbor, Alaska on the 2nd of November 1942, repaired. In a (VPB-29) landing accident while with VPB-29 at St. Genges Channel, South Pacific on the 6th of September 1944.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04511 (VP-42) damaged during Japanese attack on Dutch Harbor, Alaska on the 4th of June 1942. 
Also listed as being lost with VP-43 when shot down by AAA and crashed on Kiska on the 14th of June 1942. 
All crew lost.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04980 (VP-41) missing on the 8th of August 1942 during a search in Aleutians.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04991 (VP-43) damaged while taxying at Dutch Harbor, AK on the 26th of February 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 04993 (VP-42) damaged during Japanese attack on Dutch Harbor, Alaska on the 4th of June 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 05008 (VP-42) damaged during Japanese attack on Dutch Harbor, Alaska on the 4th of June 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 05014 (VP-61) damaged on landing at Adak, Alaska on the 17th of June 1943.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 08055 crashed into Mount Moffett near Adak, Alaska on the 18th of July l 1943. 
7 killed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 08118 (FAW-4) crashed on landing Summer Bay, Alaska on the 26th of November 1943 when nosed into ground swell and broke apart. 3 killed 8, injured.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 29768 (VB-135) in accident at NAF Amchitka, AK on the 4th of May 1943. 
No crew casualties, aircraft SOC on the 31st of August 1943 and used for spares.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 29770 (VB-136) damaged in hard landing Adak, Alaska on the 24th of August 1943. 
With VPB-128 failed to return from routine search along west coast of Borneo Apr 16, 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 29776 (VB-135) crashed at Oliuga Island Army Airfield, Aleutians due to bad weather on the 11th of June 1943.
Crew uninjured.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 29787 (VB-135) w/o at Amchitka, Alaska on the 23rd of May 1943. 
Crashed into parked 29746 during take-off and bombs exploded. 
2 killed, 4 survived.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 29794 (VB-136) MIA on flight to Kiska Harbor the 10th of May 1943. 
5 crew MIA


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 29803 (VB-136) wing struck water during approach to Adak, AK, but aircraft was able to pull up Jun 10, 1943. 
Landed safely but with severe damage.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 29847 (VB-136) MIA NAS Adak, Alaska, on the 10th of May 1943, during search for 29794. 
5 crew MIA.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 33968 (VP-43) damaged in forced landing at sea off Adak, Alaska on the 4th of November 1943. Crew unhurt, aircraft underwent major overhaul to N5582V, C-GVTF (not taken up), then N84857. Under restoration as N84857 at Skagit County Regional APT, WA. 
Sold to PBY Memorial Foundation Navy History Center, Seaplane Base, Oak Harbor, WA and is on display.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 33969 (VP-43) crashed into Massacre Bay, Alaska, on the 17th of January 1944.
All crew killed.







Consolidated PBY-5A "Catalina" patrol bomber on a patrol flight over a snow-covered Aleutians Island, circa 1942-1943. Note: this aircraft, no. 51 (BUNO 33969) crashed 17 January 1944 at Massacre Bay, Attu.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 33978 (VP-43) landed short on the mat in bad weather, became airborne and crash landed on its belly off the runway at Shemya, AK, on the 19th of October 1943. 
No injuries, but SOC. 
Also listed as being demolished in bad landing at Merrill Ring, WA on the 6th of October 1943.
Also listed as w/o Jul 23, 1943 in crash off Adak.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 34017 (VP-43) failed to return from search mission over western Aleutians on the 31st of March 1944. 
Raft found but all 5 had died from exposure. 
3 were killed on the plane.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 34018 (VP-62) missing on patrol from NAS Adak, AK, on the 17th of January 1944. 
8 MIA.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 34019 (VP-43) while going through ground check, a fire started and totally burned out at Shemya, AK, on the 28th of October 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 34033 (VP-62) force landed due to fuel exhaustion off NAS Attu, Alaska, on the 31st of May 1944 and sank under tow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 34636 (VB-139) crashed on landing at NAS Attu, Alaska on the 16th of December 1943. 
Aircraft caught fire and was destroyed.
Crew escaped with only minor injuries.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 34640 (VB-129) w/o on the 18th of May 1944 Casco Fld, Attu, Alaska.  
Take-off accident, fire and explosion. 
Crew escaped.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 48923 (FAW-8) w/o on the 13th of June 1944 at Attu, AK. 
Fuel exhaustion during combat mission, ditched off Attu. 
All crew rescued.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7271 (VP-61) missing on patrol flight out of Adak, AK, on the 18th of May 1943. 
10 MIA.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7275 (VP-42) failed to return from patrol out of Dutch Harbor, Alaska, on the 9th of May 1942. 
9 crew MIA.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7279 (VP-43) lost on administrative flight from Dutch Harbor to Kodiak, Alaska, on the 10th of Mar 1943. 
All crew and passengers killed. 
Aircraft SOC Mar 14, 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7280 (VP-42) ran out of fuel on return from mission out of Dutch Harbor, Alaska and made landing in open sea on the 3rd of June 1942. 
Crew rescued by Coast Guard cutter, aircraft sunk by gunfire when attempt to tow it failed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7282 (VP-42) shot down by Japanese fighters during attack on Dutch Harbor, Alaska, on the 3rf of June 1942. 
Wreckage found on side of Kiska volcano 60 year later. 
All 8 crew killed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7283 (VP-42) damaged on takeoff at Cold Bay, Alaska on the 7th of September 1942. Crew uninjured.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7286 (VP-42) crashed and burned on takeoff Dutch Harbor, Alaska, on the 23rd of April 1942. 
4 killed, 3 injured.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7287 (VP-42) damaged in landing at Dutch Harbor, Alasks on the 23rd of March 1942. 
Crew was unhurt, aircraft was repaired.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7289 (VP-43) crashed after takeoff on the 18th of May 1943 at NAS Sitka, AK and sank. 
SOC.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7290 (VP-4) crased NAS Dutch Harbor on the 16th of June 1942. 
2 killed, 4 survived.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7291 (VP-42) flew into water Dutch Harbor, Alaska, on the 30th of July 1942. 
5 crew killed, 3 injured.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7292 (VP-42) shot down by Japanese fighters off Dutch Harbor, Alaska, on the 4th of June 1942. 
All 7 crew killed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7294 (VP-42) deliberately burned when military hastily evacuated Atka on the 11th of June 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7297 crashed on the 10th March 1943 into mountain slope on northeast Shore of Lake Becharof, AK. 
8 crew killed. 
Wreckage located Jun 25, 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 7298 (VP-41) hit Carlisle Mountain in Aleutians on the 16th of June 1942 after picking up a hospital patient from a Navy ship. 
3 killed, 6 injured.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina 48427 (VP-61) failed to return from search mission on the 15th of June 1944 in Aleutians.
7 killed. 
Flew into water during bad weather landing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 48934 (VB-135) missing on the 13 of May 1944, from Attu, AK, after bombing mission off Paramshiro in north Pacific. 
6 MIA.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 48937 (VB-135) missing off Alaska during LORAN training flight on the 27th April 1944 from Adak, AK. 7 crew MIA.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura 49654 (VPB-131) from Attu lost off Alaska on the 20th of February 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Martin JM-1 Marauder 66773 assigned to FAW-4 Attu lost off Alaska on the 15th of November 1944.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Martin JM-1 Marauder 75186 assigned to NAS Adak, Alaska lost in north Pacific on the 20 of May 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Curtiss P-40E 40-495 W/O on the 22nd of December 1942 at Umnak, AK. Condemned on the 22nd of December 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Curtiss P-40E 40-592 damaged on the 9th of May 1943 in taxi accident at Amchita, Alaska. 
Salvaged May 15, 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Curtiss P-40E 40-595 W/O on the 10th of April 1943 at Shagak Bay, AK. 
Condemned on the 10th of April 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Curtiss P-40E 40-598 shot down Umnak Island on the 4th of June 1942. 
Pilot OK. 
Aircraftcondemned on the 3rd of July 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Curtiss P-40E 40-609 damaged on 25th of January 1944 in landing at Amchitka, Alaska. 
Salvaged on the 15th of 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Curtiss P-40E 40-612 W/O on the 19 of April 1943 at Adak, AK. 
Condemned May 5, 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Martin B-26 Marauder 40-1408 (28th BG, 73rd BS, 11th AF) MIA near Cold Bay, Alaska on the 4th of June 1942. 
All 7 crew killed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Martin B-26 Marauder 40-1560 W/I on the 22nd of September 1942 at Cape Chagak, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-CO Liberator 41-1088 (30th BG, 21st BS) shot down by AAA over Kiska, Aleutians on the 11th of June 1942. Condemned on the 25 of June 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-CO Liberator 41-1090 (21st BS, attached to 28th Composite group, 11th AF, based at Fort Glenn Army Airfield, Umank Island in The Aleutian Islands, Alaska. 
Crashed on the 12th of June 1942 From unknown cause in The Pacific Ocean while on a mission on Japanese shipping in Kiska Harbor. 
Fate of Crew Unknown. 
Aircraft condemned on the 25th June 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-CO Liberator 41-1092 (30th BG, 21st BS) skidded on slick runway on landing at Adak, Aleutians on the 30th of September 1942. 
Converted and used as control tower at Adak airfield. 
W/O on the 8th of June 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-CO Liberator 41-1104 (28th Composite Group, 404th BS, 11th AF, "Iggy") crashed on the 18th of November 1943 80 mi NE of Adak, AK in Aleutian Islands. 
All 11 crew killed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Lockheed P-38E Lightning 41-1993 wrecked near Zeto Point, AK on the 20th of March 1943. 
Pilot killed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Lockheed P-38E Lightning 41-2018 redesignated RP-38E on the 22nd of October 1942. 
W/O on the 24th of May 1943 at Amchitka, AK, condemned on the 31st of May 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Lockheed P-38E Lightning 41-2025 redesignated RP-38E on the 22nd of October 1942. 
W/O on the 26th July 1943 at Amchitka, AK, condemned on the 9th of September 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Lockheed P-38E Lightning 41-2044 (54th FG) wrecked at Fort Glen, AK on the 22nd of July 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Lockheed P-38E Lightning 41-2091 w/o on the 27th of June 1943 at Fort Glen, AK, condemned on the 27th of June 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Lockheed P-38E Lightning 41-2112 redesignated RP-38E on the 22nd of October 1942. 
W/O on the 3rd of December 1944 at Massacre Bay, AK.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2019)

..understandably , a hazardous theatre


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Lockheed P-38E Lightning 41-2219 w/o on the 10th of July 1942 at Cold Bay, AK, condemned on the 11th of December 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Lockheed P-38E Lightning 41-2289 wrecked at Atka Island, AK on the 30th of November 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> ..understandably , a hazardous theatre



Most definitely so....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Curtiss P-40E 41-5709 crashed on landing at Fort Randall, Cold Bay, Alaska on the 26th of September 1942. 
Hulk stripped and abandoned on airfield dump. 
Found buried in Alaska in 1983 and excavated in 1987. 
Restored to airworthy 1996-2009.
Registered as N2416X. 
Now with Texas Flying Legends Museum. The P-40E wears the colors of Colonel Robert L. Scott Jr’s aircraft while he commanded the 23rd FG in the China-Burma-India Theatre during WWII.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Curtiss P-40E 41-5716 crashed after takeoff from Cold Bay, AK on the 31st of July 1942. 
SOC on the 7th of August 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Curtiss P-40E 41-5722 w/o on the 16th of September 1942 at Fort Glenn, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-CO Liberator 41-11777 W/O on the 6th of September 1942 at Fort Glenn, AK, condemned on the 7th of September 1942.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-CO Liberator 41-11783 (36th BS) damaged by AAA on mission to Kiska Iskland, Alaska on the 25th February 1943, killing the bombardier. 
Attempted landing at short fighter runway on Amchitka Island. 
Aircraft rolled the length of the field where the landing gear bogged down in the soft soil and the plane nosed over. 
Rest of crew were not seriously injured. Plane condemned Feb 25, 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-CO Liberator 41-11850 4th (44?) BS, 28th Composite Group, 121th AF, based at Adak Army Airfield, Adak Island in The Aleutian Islands, Alaska. Made forced landing 13 Aug 1944 on Ilak Island in The Aleutian Islands while returning from a mission with 1 engine out and low on fuel. All (10) Crew Survived and were rescued by a U.S. Navy PBY Catalina. Aircraft condemned on the 13th of August 1944.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-10-CO Liberator 41-23884 W/O on the 27th of February 1944 at Shemya, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-10-CO Liberator 41-23908 21st BS, attached to 28th Composite group, 11th AF, based at Fort Glenn Army Airfield, Umank Island in the Aleutian Islands, Alaska. Made a forced landing on the 18th of January 1943 on Great Sitkin Island in The Aleutian Islands after running low on fuel while returning from a mission to locate Japanese supply ships bound for Kiska. All (10) crew survived and were rescued by U.S Navy destroyer USS Hulbert DD-342. 
Aircraft recovered in 1995 and restored with some parts from a PB4Y-2. 
Fuselage on display at Hill Aerospace Museum, Utah.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-10-CO Liberator 41-23890 404th BS, 28th Composite Group, 11th AF, shot down by Japanese fighter on the 11th of September 1943, and crashed 51 mi E of Arahata Cape on Paramushiru Island, Kuriles. 
All 11 crew killed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-15-CO Liberator 41-23970, 36th BS, 28th Composite Group, 11th AF, shot down by AAA over Kiska Island, Aleutians on the 15th of April 1943. 1 crewman killed, 10 fate unknown.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

North American B-25D Mitchell 41-29741 W/O on the 17th of May 1943 at Umnak, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

North American B-25D Mitchell 41-29742 W/O on the 2nd of December 1942 at Fort Glenn, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

North American B-25D Mitchell 41-29747, 77th BS, 28th Composite Group (Med), 11th AF, shot down by Japanese AAA during raid on Kiska Harbor on the 30th of December 1942. 
All 6 crew MIA. 
The lost crewmembers are, 

1st Lt. Jules Joseph Constantin, Jr., Pilot
1st Lt. Thomas Pfeiler, Co-pilot
2nd Lt. Edward A. Supinski, Bombardier
1st Lt. Sam P. Couris, Navigator
S/Sgt. Henry S. Jones, Jr., Gunner
S/Sgt. Andrew A. Malchau, Radio Operator

A PBY sent to search for the crew, but it was also lost.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

North American B-25D Mitchell 41-29750 W/O on the 4th of April 1944 at Glenn AB, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

North American B-25D Mitchell 41-29753 lost on the 16th of August 1944 at Tanaga Bay, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

North American B-25D Mitchell 41-29782 W/O on the 8th of January 1943 at Fort Glenn, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

North American B-25D Mitchell 41-29785 W/O on the 23rd of January 1943 at Adak, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

North American B-25D Mitchell 41-29788 W/O on the 3rd of December 1943 at Amchitka, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

North American B-25D Mitchell 41-29791 W/O on the 23rd of January 1943 at Adak, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9733 shot down over Aleutians, wreck abandoned Amchitka Island, Aleutians. 
Condemned salvage Adak, AK on the 12th of May 1945. 
Recovered in 1969 and on civil registry as N4363. 
To Alpine Fighter Collection in 1988, number ZK-FRE reserved but not used. Restored as ZK-PXL. 
Flew as RNZAF NC3108/18. Crashed due to engine problem on the 26th of October 1997, restored as NX4436J. 
Now on civil registry with Vintage Warbirds Museum, Louisville, KY as NX4436J.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9735 condemned salvage Adak, AK on the 12th of May 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9759 condemned Adak, AK on the 11th of May 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9781 W/O on the 30th of November 1943 at Amchitka, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9783 was to have gone to USSR but retained by USAAF. 
W/O on the 18th of March 1944 at Amchitka, AK. 
Condemned Elmendorf AAF AK, on the 16th of March 1944.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9787 was to have gone to USSR, but retained by USAAF. 
W/O on the 20th of April 1943 at Amchitka, AK. 
Condemned Elmendorf AAF, AK, on the 22nd of April 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9789 was to have gone to USSR, but retained by USAAF. 
W/O on the 19th of April 1943 at Adak, AK. Condemned Elmendorf AAF, AK, on the 5th of May 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9795 was to have gone to USSR, but retained by USAAF. 
Condemned Adak, AK, on the 21st of April 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9801 condemned salvage Adak, AK, on the 15th of May 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9805 W/O on the 6th of May 1943 at Mecorius Bay, AK, condemned Elmendorf AAF, AK, on the 11th of May 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9829 condemned salvage Adak, AK, on the 15th of May 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-830/9831 condemned salvage Adak, AK, on the 15th of May 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9832 condemned salvage Adak, AK, on the 3rd of October 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9833 condemned Unmak, AK, on the 2nd of March 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9834 W/O on the 17th of July 1944 at Attu, AK, condemned Elmendorf AAF, AK, on the 21st of July 1944.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9835 W/O on 26th of June 1943 at Amchitka, AK, condemned Elmendorf AAF, AK, on the 27th of June 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9836 W/O on the 6th of July 1943 at Amchitka, AK, condemned salvage Adak, AK, on the 15th of May 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Curtiss P-40K-5-CU Warhawk 42-9837 W/O on the 24th of March 1945 at Shemya, AK, condemned salvage Elmendorf AAF, AK, on the 5th of April 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Lockheed P-38G-5-LO Lightning 42-12800 W/O on the 3rd of April 1944 at Murder Point, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Lockheed P-38G-5-LO Lightning 42-12908 W/O on the 21st of December 1943, at Attu Island, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Lockheed P-38G-5-LO Lightning 42-2909 W/O on the 3rd of April 1944, at Murder Point, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Lockheed P-38G-10-LO Lightning 42-13544 W/O on the 28th of April 1944, at Alexai, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Lockheed P-38G-10-LO Lightning 42-13545 W/O on the 18th of March 1945, at Casco, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Lockheed P-38G-10-LO Lightning 42-3546 W/O on the 29th of October 1943, at Shemya, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Lockheed P-38G-10-LO Lightning 42-3549 W/O on the 26th of April 1944, at Charlie Strip, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Lockheed P-38G-10-LO Lightning 42-13550 W/O on the 6th of July 1945, at Casco Field, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2019)

Lockheed P-38G-10-LO Lightning 42-3551 W/O on the 3rd July 1945, at Casco Field, AK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-30-CO Liberator 42-40080 (28th Composite Group, 404th BS) ditched off Herbert Island, Aleutians on the 18th of June 1943. 
1 missing, 1 died of injuries, 11 injured and rescued by PT boat. 
Condemned Jul 19, 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-140-CO Liberator 42-41152 (404th BS, 28th Composite Group, 11th AF) shot down by A6M2 and crashed in Shumushu Straits, Kurile Islands on the 23rd of January 1945.
All 12 crew killed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2019)

North American B-25C-5 Mitchell 42-53345 (77th BS, 28th BG, 11th AF, based at Attu Airfield, Attu Island, Alaska) 
Shot down Sep 11, 1943 By Anti-Aircraft fire and crashed 3 miles off Kotomari Point, Shumshu Island, Kuril Islands while on a mission on shipping in the Paramushiru Straits, Kuril Islands. Right engine caught fire causing aircraft to catch fire and crashed into the water and exploded on impact. 
All (5) crew were killed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2019)

North American B-25C-5 Mitchell 42-53348 (77th BS, 28th BG, 11th AF, based at Amchitka Army Airfield, Amchitka Island in the Aleutian Islands, Alaska) 
Lost on the 23rd of November 1943 from unknown cause 30 miles northeast of Amchitka Island in the Aleutian Islands, Alaska while on an administrative flight. 
All (8) onboard (6) crew and (2) passengers were killed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2019)

North American B-25C-5 Mitchell 42-53349 (77th BS, 28th BG, 11th AF, based at Attu Airfield, Attu Island in The Aleutian Islands Alaska) 
Crashed on the 9th of September 1944 off the Kuril Islands after horizontal stabilizer struck the mast of a vessel during an attack on Japanese boats while on an offensive sweep at the Kuril Islands. 
(2) crew were killed. (4) crew survived and were rescued....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2019)

North American B-25C-5 Mitchell 42-53351 (77th BS 28th BG, 11th AF, based at Attu Airfield Attu Island in The Aleutian Islands, Alaska)
Landed on the 10th of September 1944 for unknown cause at Petropavlovsk, Russia while on a mission. 
All (6) crew survived and were interned in Russia. 
Released in 1945. 
Fate of Aircraft Unknown.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2019)

North American B-25C-5 Mitchell 42-53354 (77th BS, 28th BG, 11th AF, based at Attu Airfield, Attu Island in The Aleutian Islands, Alaska) 
Shot dow on the 11th of September 1943 by Anti-Aircraft fire on the Paramushiru Straits, Kuril Islands while on a mission on shipping in the Paramushiru Straits. 
Aircraft axploded and disintegrated in mid Air. 
5 Crew Were Killed. 
(1) crewman was blown out and in the water and was rescued by a Japanese boat and captured and became a POW. 
Released in 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2019)

Consolidated B-24D-1-CF Liberator 42-63782 (404th BS, 28th Composite Group, 11th AF) made forced landing at Petropavlovsk USSR after engine failure on the 16th of December 1944.
All 13 crew survived and were interned and returned.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

N.A.S. ADAK, Aleutian Islands, Alaska, ordnance men prepare to load bombs on a PBY-5A patrol plane, circa Spring 1943.

Source: Naval History and Heritage Command

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

P-40 Warhawk fighters of the 18th Fighter Squadron escorting B-24 Liberator bombers of the 21st Bomb Squadron over the Aleutian Islands, Alaska, July, 1943. 

Source: ww2dbase

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

PBY-5A Catalina patrol plane flying past Segula Island (just east of Kiska), Aleutians, Summer 1942.

Source: ww2dbase

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2019)

...an under-appreciated campaign, IMO

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

US Navy personnel freeing a PBY-5A Catalina aircraft from frozen waters in the Aleutian Islands at Kodiak Bay, US Territory of Alaska, May 1942-Jan 1943.

Source: ww2dbase


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> ...an under-appreciated campaign, IMO



Totally agree, which is why I'm looking around learning about the campaign....

Will snoop around regarding Iceland, Greenland as well later....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

PBY-5A Catalina of the US Navy’s 4th Air Wing in the Aleutians after running off the runway’s steel matting, 1943-44. 
Note the aerial depth charges mounted under the wings.

Source: ww2dbase


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

Flight crews gather around a PBY-5A Catalina patrol plane on a Marsden Mat seaplane ramp in the Aleutians, 1944-45. 
Note oil splatters on the hull from the notoriously leaky radial engines.

Source: ww2dbase


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

OS2U Kingfisher on a seaplane ramp in the Aleutians, Territory of Alaska, 1943-45. 
Note unusual National Insignia on upper right wing and Marsden matting on the ramp.

Source: ww2dbase


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

A USN patrol PBY Catalina turned upside down by heavy winds at Dutch Harbor, Alaska, 2 Nov 1942. 
Note another PBY askew in the left background.

Source: ww2dbase


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

US Navy PV-1 Ventura aircraft of Bombing Squadron VB-135 and PBY-5A Catalina from another squadron at the Adak Island airfield, Aleutian Islands, US Territory of Alaska, summer 1943.

Source: ww2dbase


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

The Aleutians Campaign


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 26, 2019)

Brian Garfield - _The Thousand Mile War_
John Haile Cloe - _The Aleutian Warriors: A History of the 11th Air Force & Fleet Air Wing 4, Part 1_
a sequel - _Mission to the Kurils_
A fun read - Frederick Lyman - _All this and Attu_
The National Park Service has an excellent resource here Aleutian Islands World War II National Historic Area (U.S. National Park Service)
including unit histories Unit Scrapbooks and Histories - Aleutian Islands World War II National Historic Area (U.S. National Park Service)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

F5 photo reconnaissance aircraft on an airstrip at Amchitka, Aleutian Islands, 7th of May 1942; note C-47 transport aircraft in background. 

Source: ww2dbase


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

Lt Herb Hasenfus of the 54th Fighter Squadron standing in the cockpit of his P-38 Lightning during engine run-up at Adak, Alaska, in March 1943. 
Note the artwork on the engine cowls. 

Source: ww2dbase

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2019)

Lockheed P-38G-13-LO Lightning 43-2313 (343rd FG, 54th FS) crashed at Kiska Island, Aleutian Islands, Alaska on the 1st of May 1943. 
Pilot killed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2019)

North American B-25D-35 Mitchell 43-3685 (77th BS, 28th BG, 11th AF, based at Attu Airfield, Attu Island, in The Aleutian Islands, Alaska) 
Landed on the 31st of October 1944 at Siberia, Russia due to rudder controls shot off by Japanese fighter causing excessive 
drag making it impossible to make it back to base while on a mission to the Kuril Islands. 
All (7) crew survived and were interned in Russia. 
Released in 1945. 
Fate of aircraft unknow.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 22, 2019)

Martin B-26 Marauder #40-1478 
(73rd BS,28th BG, 11th AF) shot down by AAA over Gertrude Cove, Kiska Island Oct 15, 1942. 4 KIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 22, 2019)

Martin B-26 Marauder 40-1387 
(73rd BS, 28th BG, 11th AF) shot down by AAA from Japanese destroyer 30 mi NE of Kiska Island Oct 16, 1942. 4 KIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 22, 2019)

Martin B-26 40-1370
(28th CG, 73rd BS) W/O in landing accident in bad weather at Naknek, Alaska Aug 16, 1942. 2 Killed

Photo Credit: John Pletcher - Aleutian Islands World War II National Historic Area (U.S. National Park Service)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 22, 2019)

Martin B-26 Marauder 40-1381 
(28th CG, 73rd BS) W/O in landing accident at Naknek, Alaska Aug 16, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 22, 2019)

Martin B-26 Marauder 40-1372
(28th CG, 77th BS) returned to States in early '43 after combat tour. 

Photo credit: John Pletcher - Aleutian Islands World War II National Historic Area (U.S. National Park Service)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 30, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> View attachment 553655
> 
> Martin B-26 40-1370
> (28th CG, 73rd BS) W/O in landing accident in bad weather at Naknek, Alaska Aug 16, 1942. 2 Killed
> ...


Aircraft skidded off end of runway, slid into a ditch and nosed over. The bombardier, SSG William W. Chapman was killed. A passenger, SGT R.L. Holland was severely injured. Others were slightly injured.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 12, 2021)

Martin B-26 MA Marauder #40-1374, 77th BS, 28th CG, 11th AF
2 September, 1942, crashed in sea just short of Fire Island, AK, in bad weather. 5 killed, 3 injured

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 13, 2021)

Martin B-26 MA Marauder #40-1466, 77th BS, 28th CG, 11th AF
29 July, 1942 crashed due to engine failure near Elmendorf Field, Anchorage, AK. 3 killed.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

